# Suicide forumal



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

2007/2011

forum macgé, sous forum "la terrasse",une équipe championne du recyclage et continuité de topic ! super passionnant merci  Mais bon j'ai pas tout lu vous m'en voudrez pas ? Si je poste faut que je vérifie si le sujet n'a pas été traité ? Combien il y a 396 pages ?

C'est de l'humour ! Évidemment et dans la même ligne que le vôtre .


----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

Heureusement, on n'a toujours rien compris...


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Heureusement, on n'a toujours rien compris...



ah bon ? quand tu dis "on" tu parles de plusieurs personnes???" ou bien ... 
Ca me rappelle quelque chose cette réflexion ... on me l'a fait à moi, cela devrait donc aussi te faire rire ...


----------



## aCLR (12 Mai 2011)

_[Tin tin tiiiin]

Les parents du petit madjicmini sont priés de le récupérer fissa&#8230;


[/Tin tin tiiiin]_


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> _[Tin tin tiiiin]
> 
> Les parents du petit madjicmini sont priés de le récupérer fissa&#8230;
> 
> ...




Le forum comique c'est ici ou pas ? Faudrait savoir... Ah on peut dire quelques blagues donc ... merci pour la permission.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------




IVANOE a dit:


> Je vais dire un truc pas sympa pour la préfecture de l'Allier qui doit en avoir marre de cette image, mais y'a une logique dans son parcours : il a commencé sa carrière politique en étant candidat pour des élections à... Vichy.
> 
> enfin c'est pas pire que ce journaleux d'Inter qui a un jour dit les "vichystes" au lieu de "vichyssois" pour désigner les habitants de cette ville.



Mais  non      les habitants de Vichy tous le monde sait qu'on les appellent des "pastilles".


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Le forum comique c'est ici ou pas ? Faudrait savoir... Ah on peut dire quelques blagues donc ... merci pour la permission.



:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



Faut te coucher plutôt ou changer ta literie... si si   
Concombre masqué ? Marrant ton pseudo , c'est un nom de spectacle ? Nan parce que tu sais je suis aussi dans le spectacle 'le grand guignol " te diront certaine mauvaises langues (pauvres femmes) lol  Je connaissais la "courgette farcie"...  ;-) En tout cas bravo voilà un pseudo qui sort de l'ordinaire. C'est qui sur l'avatar ?


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Faut te coucher *plutôt* ou changer ta literie... si si
> Concombre masqué ? Marrant ton pseudo , c'est un nom de spectacle ? Nan parce que tu sais je suis aussi dans le spectacle 'le grand guignol " te diront certaine mauvaises langues (pauvres femmes) lol  Je connaissais la "courgette farcie"...  ;-) En tout cas bravo voilà un pseudo qui sort de l'ordinaire. C'est qui sur l'avatar ?


Pour ton éducation

Pour ton orthographe je ne peux pas grand chose 

Maux d'Edith : et plutôt c'est le chien de Mickey


----------



## rabisse (12 Mai 2011)

Bah! ... LeConcombreMaske!


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pour ton éducation&#8230;
> 
> Pour ton orthographe je ne peux pas grand chose&#8230;
> 
> Maux d'Edith : et plutôt c'est le chien de Mickey&#8230;



A merdum oui "plus tôt". Z'avais pas fait attention. ... Merci maitre Capello . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu dois être l'ami de Mickey toi non ?   Sacré "connaissance" quand même... J'ai un peu oublié Mickey pour ma part.

Tu as mal où?


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2011)

moi le concombre m'a ské  (et pourtant j'ai bossé dans le marais  )


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi les humains raisonnent-ils très bien dans certains contextes et très mal dans d&#8217;autres ?



Moi messieurs Moi messieurs ... je sais je sais je peux ? Parce que parfois c'est des cloches ?

Zé bon ?   Bon niveau blague faut que je me calme, mais bon, j'avais ouvert un zolie topic pour cela. Mais il est fermé et pire "polluer". Qui c'est qui pété ? .... ouinnnnn .... J'suis comme qui dirait "un clown errant"...

" Avec ma gueule de Métèque, de clown errant, de pâtre grec. Et mes cheveux aux quatre vents. *..." 
*


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> "un clown errant"...



*non un con trop présent.
*
Allez casse-toi.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

suis cultissime moi maintenant   ho ho ho mdr megalol :sleep:

purée, t'es lourd bonhomme

dégage, va jouer ailleurs, t'as pas un hobby, un truc à faire où t'emmerde personne ?


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

macinside a dit:


> moi le concombre m'a ské  (et pourtant j'ai bossé dans le marais  )



ma ské ???? C'est un truc de banlieu ? Un milieu un peu fermé peut-être ?

Il faut te reposer Macinside avec 46% d'activité aujourd'hui, je prend le relais avec mes 34% ! Vas te reposer mon petit...


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2011)

j'ai une vie ... moi  (et une copine qui est en train de me faire un massage :love: )


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> *non un con trop présent.
> *
> Allez casse-toi.



J'suis en chair et en os, je peux pas ma casser ... pffff
Par contre vu qu'on ma cassé mon jouet... c'est peu normal .. moi sans mon doudou...

Une question : "casse toi" sur un forum Mac c'est pas un peu excessif ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h31 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> suis cultissime moi maintenant   ho ho ho mdr megalol :sleep:
> 
> purée, t'es lourd bonhomme
> 
> dégage, va jouer ailleurs, t'as pas un hobby, un truc à faire où t'emmerde personne ?



Ben tu peux bien parler toi avec 38,9 % de présence, ce jour, sur le forum. mdr

comment on dit déjà  ? Ah oui .. "c'est l&#8217;hôpital qui se moque de la charité..."


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2011)

Compte facebook macgé fermé en cas de harcèlement ?

Ceci est un exemple d'actualité.


Casse-toi mimi.


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> ma ské ???? C'est un truc de banlieu ? Un milieu un peu fermé peut-être ?


Il faudrait surtout que tu aies un peu de culture :








La musique apaise les m&#339;urs, paraît-il, quant au foot...  :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h35 ----------




magicmimi a dit:


> J'suis en chair et en os, je peux pas ma casser ... pffff
> Par contre vu qu'on ma cassé mon jouet... c'est peu normal .. moi sans mon doudou...


Donc, tu fous la zone sciemment ?!... 
(au revoir... )


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai une vie ... moi  (et une copine qui est en train de me faire un massage :love: )



Ou la,  tu t'enterres là ...


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Ou la,  tu t'enterres là ...



c'est sur que la part d'un clown pas drôle qui c'est pris un procès d'universal :mouais:


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2011)

macinside a dit:


> c'est sur que la part d'un clown pas drôle qui c'est pris un procès d'universal :mouais:



un clown n'a pas besoin d'être drôle, il peut très bien jouer dans le registre dramatique.

mais notre mimi à nous de chez macgé, lui a choisi le pathétique.

pauvre vieux...

Casse-toi mimi


----------



## magicmimi (12 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Il faudrait surtout que tu aies un peu de culture :
> 
> La musique apaise les m&#339;urs, paraît-il, quant au foot...  :sleep:
> 
> ...



Mon dieu j'aurais dû me douter de quelle culture il s'agissait... désolé... 

Ah mais non remonte en arrière... j'ai été autorisé à blaguer ici. Par Aclr :



> _[Tin tin tiiiin]
> 
> Les parents du petit madjicmini sont priés de le récupérer fissa&#8230;
> 
> ...


alors tu vois... Et mes vannes, elle valent bien les vôtres... ou les "vautres" je sais plus....


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2011)

bon, je crois que c'est l'heure de se dire au revoir (ou adieu).

cette rencontre a été très désagréable.


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Mon dieu j'aurais dû me douter de quelle culture il s'agissait... désolé...


Oui, les p'tits mickeys, ce n'est pas de la culture...


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2011)

et encore personne n'a dit manga


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> bon, je crois que c'est l'heure de se dire au revoir (ou adieu).
> 
> cette rencontre a été très désagréable.



voilà, c'est fait.

il serait inutile de vouloir se réinscrire sous un autre pseudo.


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2011)

bon ça, c'est fait.


----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

Vous nêtes que des vilains.


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2011)

maintenant, reste à boucher les terriers.


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2011)

nous sommes tous des jugnins


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Vous n&#8217;êtes que des vilains.





da capo a dit:


> maintenant, reste à boucher les terriers.





macinside a dit:


> nous sommes tous des jugnins



et zut, il y a plus de trous que prévu !


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> bon ça, c'est fait.



Pas sûr

Un nouveau LOL mdr en vue


----------



## da capo (12 Mai 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Pas sûr
> 
> Un nouveau LOL mdr en vue



Oui mais nous, on est chauds.

Lui, il aura vite fait de se faire un claquage


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Si je poste faut que je vérifie




Que ce que j'ai à dire colle avec le sujet du topic
Ou bien ,que je répond directement à l'intervention d'un autre membre
Que ce que j'écris respecte la charte du forum
Que ce que j'écris est compréhensible vu que je ne sais pas qui va me lire

Il est banni ?
Ouais, bah ça peut servir à d'autres.

Puis j'avais deux minutes à tuer...


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Oui mais nous, on est chauds.
> 
> Lui, il aura vite fait de se faire un claquage



Il est banni et paf LOL mdr dans le mini rade

Suis trop suspicieux je pense 

Mais bon ...

On verra

Pis je dois prendre des cours de vrai méchant, ça pourra servir


----------



## alèm (12 Mai 2011)

les modérateurs seront aux aguets !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Aux aguets de rigueur.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

Et bobby va encore se sentir lésé


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> ma ské ???? C'est un truc de banlieu ?



La crétinerie de ce type ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre comme disait Chichi.

Ce qui me choque par contre c'est ce genre de petite remarque au passage. Dès qu'on veut dévaloriser un truc, dire que c'est naze, stupide, débile, on accole le mot "banlieue". 
C'est un truc qui se banalise, partout, de plus en plus, on s'en rend plus compte. C'est un signe des temps. Et certains ont bien contribuer à en arriver la...
Je suis pas naïf : il y a des dealers et de la criminalité en banlieue mais il y a aussi des tas de gens qui veulent vivre normalement, élever leurs gosses et leur donner un avenir et mème entreprendre. Moi par exemple.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> La crétinerie de ce type ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre comme disait Chichi.
> 
> Ce qui me choque par contre c'est ce genre de petite remarque au passage. Dès qu'on veut dévaloriser un truc, dire que c'est naze, stupide, débile, on accole le mot "banlieue".
> C'est un truc qui se banalise, partout, de plus en plus, on s'en rend plus compte. C'est un signe des temps. Et certains ont bien contribuer à en arriver la...
> Je suis pas naïf : il y a des dealers et de la criminalité en banlieue mais il y a aussi des tas de gens qui veulent vivre normalement, élever leurs gosses et leur donner un avenir et mème entreprendre. Moi par exemple.



Ah ok tu viens de la banlieue donc 

Je comprends mieux maintenant

Racaille va !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

T'es VRP chez Karcher ?


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> T'es VRP chez Karcher ?



Ouaips


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> Ah ok tu viens de la banlieue donc
> 
> Je comprends mieux maintenant
> 
> Racaille va !




je suis un ex banlieusard  mais il y a de la racaille partout :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2011)

macinside a dit:


> je suis un ex banlieusard  mais il y a de la racaille partout :rateau:



Ouais T'ENTENDS  ?!?


----------



## jugnin (12 Mai 2011)

Bah faudrait peut-être commencer par remplacer le terme même de «*banlieue*», alors. Parce quun dun point de vue étymologique, cest lourd de sens Hein, lendroit où les gens sont mis au ban, comme magic jean-mich.

Cela dit, même pas jte cause, homme de la _périphérie_.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Non, c'es à "un ban de la ville", c'est à dire une unité de mesure

Je vis dans le quartier populaire de Planoise, à Besançon, Ile de France, pour ceux qui connaissent, et on y vit très bien.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Mai 2011)

Ah mais MERDE! 

Je l'ai encore loupé!


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2011)

Tocard !...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

Bah, il n'était pas si detesté que ça, personne ne l'a boulé rouge


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2011)

iPantoufle a dit:


> à Besançon, Ile de France,



j'ai toujours su que j'étais nul en géo car avant je pensais que Besançon c'était en Franche-Comté.


----------



## tantoillane (13 Mai 2011)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bah, il n'était pas si detesté que ça, personne ne l'a boulé rouge&#8230;



En effet, il était quand même inscrit depuis 2001  . Je parierai sur le fait qu'aujourd'hui vers 16h il a commencé une soirée, découvert l'alcool, un peu roulé sous la table et quand à 19h ses amis sont partis, il est allé sur le forum et a essayé de nous expliquer un truc (le premier message que je n'ai toujours pas compris). Demain il voudra poster un message dans "pose une question à la personne suivante" et pouf' plus de compte !

Dommage, il est plus là pour confirmer ma théorie :hein:


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2011)

ça faisait donc quelques jours qu'il était saoul alors !


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mai 2011)

j'adore les tags de ce fil


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'adore les tags de ce fil



Tags by Nephou Incorporated, fournisseur exclusif des kits NKK®, NKK&TheBigLebowski Inc.

_NKK is a registered trademark_


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> j'adore les tags de ce fil





alèm a dit:


> Tags by Nephou Incorporated, fournisseur exclusif des kits NKK®, NKK&TheBigLebowski Inc.
> 
> _NKK is a registered trademark_



ouaip !  dix années dauto hachage


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2011)

Bon, on peut reprendre une activité normale maintenant ?


----------



## patlek (13 Mai 2011)

Un p'tit lynchage de temps en temps, çà en défoule quelques uns.


----------



## da capo (13 Mai 2011)

ce serait pas mal de créer la "corbeille de la terrasse"

pas pour du tri sélectif, non, non, mais parfois dans les poubelles on trouve encore des trucs sympas


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Mai 2011)

patlek a dit:


> Un p'tit lynchage de temps en temps, çà en défoule quelques uns.


Exactement.

Surtout ces salauds de la horde, qui, c'est bien connu, aiment s'abreuver de sang frais entre deux petits plans ourdis dans l'ombre. 

Parce qu'il faut bien se faire plaisir de temps en temps, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mai 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Exactement.
> 
> Surtout ces salauds de la horde, qui, c'est bien connu, aiment s'abreuver de sang frais entre deux petits plans ourdis dans l'ombre.
> 
> Parce qu'il faut bien se faire plaisir de temps en temps, n'est-ce pas?



mais que tu es chafouin 

fallait arriver plus tôt et pis c'est tout


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2011)

Da Capo : bonne idée mais ça risque d'être un sujet en désordre !


----------



## Nephou (13 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> Da Capo : bonne idée mais ça risque d'être un sujet en désordre !



Faudrait demander à benjamin*Nyxouf* de nous faire un dossier intelligent avec certains _tags_


----------



## Aladdin Sane (13 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> 2007/2011
> 
> forum macgé, sous forum "la terrasse",une équipe championne du recyclage et continuité de topic ! super passionnant merci  Mais bon j'ai pas tout lu vous m'en voudrez pas ? Si je poste faut que je vérifie si le sujet n'a pas été traité ? Combien il y a 396 pages ?
> 
> C'est de l'humour ! Évidemment et dans la même ligne que le vôtre .



T'as rien d'autre à faire ?je sais pas moi, autre chose, quoi...
Sortir de chez toi, dire tes pitreries aux passants, ou alors faire chier Magali Vae. Ca devrait te plaire comme idée, ça, non ? T'aime bien faire chier Magali Vae d'habitude...

Edit: Rhaaaa flute, j'arrive après la bataille...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2011)

Mais qui est cette Magali ?!


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2011)

Mais qui est ce Benjamin ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2011)

Mais qui êtes-vous ?
Tous.


----------



## aCLR (13 Mai 2011)

Oui, qui sommes-nous pour remettre dans le droit fil les posteurs égarés ?


----------



## alèm (13 Mai 2011)

De méchants trolls


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2011)

Dans les vieilles histoires, les trolls se cachent sous les ponts pour poser des énigmes aux voyageurs et les dévorer lorsqu'ils y répondent de travers.

Du pont au ponk, il n'y a pas grand chose, ça se tient.

Mais, je jure n'avoir pas mangé magic !
Et puis quoi encore...


----------

